# X10 Fernbedienung unter Windows 7



## GPHENOM (26. Dezember 2009)

Ih habe zu weihnachten diese Fernbedienung bekommen:

PC Laptop Funkfernbedienung Fernbedienung X10 NEU bei eBay.de: Fernbedienungen Pointer (endet 07.01.10 16:32:34 MEZ)

Sie funktioniert auch perfekt, nur wird nach jedem neustart gesagt das der empfänger nicht mehr funktioniert.
Wenn man den empfänger an einen anderen port anschließt, sucht er die treiber von windows update und istalliert sie.
Jetzt geht alles wieder. Nch dem nächste Neustart das gleiche Spiel.

Langsam nervt es hinter den PC zu krabbeln und den empfänger umzustöpseln.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## TheRammbock (7. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn es nun schon eine Weile mit deinem Problem her ist, vielleicht hast du es ja auch schon gelöst (?). Ich habe ebenfalls eine X10 Knippse, aber eine andere, welche unter Win 7 problemlos mit den Treibern von den Jungs hier läuft.


----------



## GPHENOM (7. Juni 2010)

Diese Treiber habe ich auch genutz bringt aber nichts.
Meine Milestone dient jetzt als Fernbedienung.


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Juni 2010)

hätte mich jetzt schon interessiert wo der Hund begraben war 

Naja, ich hab die Hama MCE Remote Control Fernbedienung - Infrarot und bin wunschlos glücklich...Mehr als drei-vier Funktionen (Volume, Maus, Links-/Rechtsklick) brauch ich nicht und dank der "Close"-Taste hat man das OS auch innerhalb von sekunden heruntergefahren...


----------



## GPHENOM (7. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß es immer noch nicht wo dran es lag und es interessiert mich auch nicht mehr^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (23. Juni 2010)

Sorry das ich das noch ausbuddele aber ich habe auch ein Problem mit meiner X10 Fernbedienung 
so eine :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den RFRemote Receiver reingesteckt aber windows 7 hat nach der automatischen installation nichts mehr gemacht!


----------



## TheRammbock (23. Juni 2010)

Die automatische installation ist durchgelaufen? Im Gerätemanager wird der Empfänger auch angezeigt?


----------

